# What would you call these kids markings?



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

These not really moon spots it's kind of. Marbling. 
Mom is black moon spotted dad was brown tri color spotted.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The color looks like the same pattern as the buck. Just not tri. They look like moonspots/dappling. They are beautiful! Bucks or does?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful is what I'd call them


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's what I was gonna say nygoatmom! I would love goats with those markings, whatever they're called .....


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

They were born on 2-14-14 
The lighter one is a buckling the darker is doeling. 
They looked solid brown when born the color didn't show up till the next day.

Mom is a very nice milker 
Buckling is already on hold/sold
Doeling may be for sale 
With registration application.
If I don't keep her. 
I have 2 more black moon spotted does breed to same buck that will kid end of this month.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Dapple I like that!!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very unique and beautiful!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Moonspots. Dappled is the word for Boers


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would just call them brown with lighter brown spots  lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are moon spots. Just a heavy expression. 

Dapples are the same thing as moon spots, but dapples are a term used for boer goat moon spots.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CUTE is what I'd call them;-) It is called dapple though, but they are cuties;-)


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I have learned some thing new I thought to been moon spots they had to be white spots.

Would you also call these moon spots? 
Not my kids but fathered by my buck.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep 

Janeen, these look like Nubians, so they would be moonspots. Dapples are for Boers


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes they are nubians registered


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yep
> 
> Janeen, these look like Nubians, so they would be moonspots. Dapples are for Boers


Still learning


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

No idea BUT WOw they are all so gorgeous! Is it the Buck that is throwing the gorgeous colour and spots?

Congrats on a lot of cuties!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Selah123 said:


> No idea BUT WOw they are all so gorgeous! Is it the Buck that is throwing the gorgeous colour and spots?
> 
> Congrats on a lot of cuties!


I can't say for shore that all the color came from the buck the moms all had spots to.
But the moms were all black and white.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That buck is to die for! All your goaties are gorgeous!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you I love all the color but they also are from good milk lines. And that's very important to us.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> Thank you I love all the color but they also are from good milk lines. And that's very important to us.


That is nice to hear... So many people breeding for color and completely forget to breed for milk, or meat! :dazed:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know much about show goats and confirmation. I like them to be pretty but I can't drink pretty


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

There color is really coming in and looking more like what I call moon spots. 
Hers some pics from this morning of kids and moms udder. Kids nursed this morning and we got a qt of milk out before taking these pics.


----------

